# Just got a notification of OSAP recalculation...will be put on 1 year suspension.



## shinghan (Dec 18, 2010)

I just received a letter of recalculation because I dropped from having 5 courses to 2 courses this semester....I'm pretty much screwed. I didn't even think back to the letter I got the first time about my probation and I have to maintain 60%+ course load. All I had in my head was that it would be fine since Ill be automatically changed to part-time studies. I called to talk about it and I was told that if I had any exceptional problems during the year they suspended me that I could appeal to continue my OSAP funding. The only thing that comes to mind is that I have social anxiety with some mild depression and I have been seeing a psychiatrist about it, but to me it feels like that wasn't the problem. I just didn't read over the probation letter carefully enough which got me into this situation...Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Blaming the sa / depression is the best option id say.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Getting the psychiatrist to somehow put into the written word how social anxiety and depression effected this (why not, perhaps you needed to cut down on the workload to manage your stress), would help. From what I've observed from OSAP, I don't know what your chances are but I do wish you luck. : / It's worth a try.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, blame it all on the sa and depression. You've been seeing a therapist so that is documentary proof, they can't say you're just making it up randomly.


----------

